# failed endometrial biopsy.



## valleyobgynut (Mar 12, 2011)

For a failed endo bx I have always used a 52 modifier. It has come to my attention that maybe I should use a 53 modifier. Any advice on which one is correct.


----------



## johnpsenetto (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd check with the third party.


----------



## mandi1310 (Mar 14, 2011)

Modifier 53 is correct


----------



## valleyobgynut (Mar 17, 2011)

mandi1310 said:


> Modifier 53 is correct



Why do you think 53 is better?


----------

